# yuchi wma ?



## hollywoodhunter (Aug 15, 2008)

Could anyone tell me about this wma? Which of the campground is the best, do they have restrooms,showers? What does the land look like? How are the roads? Any help would be great I won't be able to get down there until I go to hunt. Thanks and have a BLESSED day.


----------



## tater00 (Aug 17, 2008)

*wma*

Man my fam. has had a club for 25 years,( it use to be a hunting club awhile back ), that borders the wma and we have taken alot of deer and one turkey. The best campground that I would stay at would be at the check in station, its across the road. As far as hunting goes just, ride the roads and find a good trail, or get a map and look for the road that is just before the shooting range on your right coming from hwy 80. when you take a right you will go for about a mile and a half, the road will fork and just stay staight. You will come to some 3 year old cut over on your right, at the end of the cut over there will be a road on your right (foot travel only), walk out road about 100 yards and you will see! As the raods go tha dnr does a great job of keeping up with them, you can drive a car just about any where you would want go. There are no showers and no power. Hope this helps you out, good luck.


----------



## hollywoodhunter (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks tater that helps alot.


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 30, 2008)

Yucci is F'ed up this season.  I scouted several areas out there today and every gate is locked, over half the roads that were open last year are now marked "Foot Traffic Only".  The only road open is the main dirt road through the middle of the property.  I just happened to run across the "Game Warden" (VERY aptly named IMO), and he said the roads would remain loched for the season and that Yucci was being remapped for next season due to the 2 new cooling towrs being added at SRS.  Most of the property on and near River Road would be gone.  With the heavy usage that Yucci gets every season it's going to be all but bumper to bumper parking up and down the one open road.  No thanks!!!  I'll look elsewhere this year.


----------

